# AUXILIARY Input in my radio



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

I have been looking for an auxiliary input converter for my radio and have yet to find one. I want to add my ipod to my radio without using an FM Modulator. I hate the way those things sound. I have heard of a way to put an input into the radio, but it would require opening the radio chasis up and soldering directly onto the PCB. Has anybody heard of this, or does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

isshh... i wouldnt want to do that, but then again thats just me... i would just buy an after market HU that supported aux in... but then again i dont own that pesky SE-R factory amped system thats a pain to upgrade


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

SE-R_03 said:


> I have been looking for an auxiliary input converter for my radio and have yet to find one. I want to add my ipod to my radio without using an FM Modulator. I hate the way those things sound. I have heard of a way to put an input into the radio, but it would require opening the radio chasis up and soldering directly onto the PCB. Has anybody heard of this, or does anybody have any ideas?


You could tap into circuit board along with a switch to switch in between the radio and your ipod, unless you don't mind hearing both at the same time. This could also void the warranty on your car if you still have one. Just have an aftermarket headunit installed right... one that supports ipod, sattelitte radio and other sources.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Actually with my iTrip I added 20 feet of 14ga. copper wire to the existing antenae (not you don't have to use that much) and I can transmit a little over 600 feet with absolutely NO static. Great sound.


----------



## Plinko (May 6, 2005)

there is a way to get it to go through the port for the cd changer here: http://mp3yourcar.com/

but its about the price of a new stereo.

personally, i got a new stereo for my iPod, it's just not worth it to get that for the price it is on a factory head unit where you can't use half it's features.


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

*Time to experiment*



Plinko said:


> there is a way to get it to go through the port for the cd changer here: http://mp3yourcar.com/
> 
> but its about the price of a new stereo.
> 
> personally, i got a new stereo for my iPod, it's just not worth it to get that for the price it is on a factory head unit where you can't use half it's features.


Thanks for the input guys, :thumbup: I am not too worried about the warranty for my car. With all the stuff I keep doing to my car, I am sure I voided at least some of the warranty. :banana: I am going to experiment with this radio until I can afford an aftermarket radio. I will post pics if I get it to work.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

If you have a close-up picture of the circuit board (back and front would be nice) I could prolly figure out a point where to solder your input wires. I did this on my cassette player in my sentra a few years ago. I had a perfect input for my pocket mp3 player. Basically I grabbed a set of headphones and I cut the wires and soldered them to the circuit board. Please tell me you own a voltmeter at least.


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

When I get the radio out of my car I will post pics. I'm sure I can figure it out, but you never know. The more info I get, the better.


----------

